

Journalist Michael Hastings, 33, Dies in a Car Crash - dil8
http://www.thenation.com/blog/174870/journalist-michael-hastings-33-dies-car-crash

======
ColinWright
Here's a lengthy discussion on the topic:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5922667](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5922667)

~~~
dil8
Thanks...

